
Ask HN: How do I (and others) get involved with FLOSS projects? - tomrod
I&#x27;ve want to be more involved in the OSS world. I&#x27;m not the most experienced coder (self-taught, tinkerer, not my primary work role), so would be looking to do more grunt-work type contributions to learn and grow.
======
acemarke
Documentation PRs are a great way to get started, as is answering people's
questions in repo issues and on Stack Overflow.

(Plug: both the React and Redux repos have a bunch of open issues tagged
"documentation" that are waiting for someone to volunteer to work on them.)

